# λυθρίνι ή λιθρίνι;



## nickel (Apr 16, 2012)

Μια λέξη που με εκνευρίζει σαν ορθογραφία (και όχι για το ψάρι που αντιπροσωπεύει) είναι το *λυθρίνι*. Κάθε φορά που θέλω να το γράψω το χέρι μου πάει να γράψει *λιθρίνι* και έρχεται μια φωνή να μου θυμίσει ότι για κάποιους περίεργους λόγους η λέξη μπορεί να έχει γίνει αγνώριστη αλλά διατηρεί την ετυμολογική της γραφή, *λυθρίνι*.

Σε πολλές άλλες λέξεις που δεν αναγνωρίζεται η προέλευση, η ορθογραφία έχει απλοποιηθεί (π.χ. _ατόφιος_ και όχι _ατόφυος_, από το _αυτοφυής_· _ροδάκινο_ και όχι _ρωδάκινο_, από το _δωράκινον_· _γλιτώνω_ και όχι _γλυτώνω_, από το _έκλυτος_· _τσιρότο_ και όχι _τσηρώτο_ από το _κηρωτόν_ —αν και αυτό ανήκει στα αντιδάνεια— και άλλα τέτοια γνωστά και από τις προτάσεις του καθηγητή Μπαμπινιώτη να γράφονται έτσι που να θυμίζουν την ορθογραφία της προέλευσης). Στο _λυθρίνι_ όχι, αν και γίνεται μια έμμεση αναγνώριση της διάδοσης της απλοποιημένης γραφής στο σχετικό λήμμα του ΛΝΕΓ, που γράφει «(συνήθ. ορθ. _λιθρίνι_)» και έχει και λήμμα _λιθρίνι_ με παραπομπή.

Το _λυθρίνι_ έχει αυτό το -_υ_- επειδή το ψάρι των αρχαίων ήταν *ερυθρίνος* και από υποκοριστικό _ερυθρίνιον_ προέκυψε το _λυθρίνι_. Στο phorum.gr έχει τα κείμενα του Ιερόφιλου (12ου αιώνα) για τη διατροφολογία και, αρχή αρχή, γράφει:
«Ἐκ δὲ τῶν ἰχθύων σκορπίας͵ τρίγλας͵ κεφάλους͵ λυθρίνους͵ ἀθερίνας͵ καὶ μελανούρους͵ τηγάνου».

Έτσι, παρότι η αρχική λέξη (ο _ερυθρίνος_) έχει γίνει αγνώριστη, το _λυθρίνι_ μάς λένε ότι διατηρεί το -_υ_-, όπως και για το _καθίκι_ μάς λένε ότι πρέπει να του κρατάμε το -_οι_- και να γράφουμε _καθοίκι_.

Όλα τα λεξικά μου, παλιά και καινούργια, το θέλουν _λυθρίνι_. Στο Google το _λυθρίνι_ δίνει περισσότερα ευρήματα από το _λιθρίνι_, αλλά στον πληθυντικό τα _λιθρίνια_ είναι περισσότερα από τα _λυθρίνια_. Μπορώ να φανταστώ επιμελητές που δεν θα το πειράξουν αν το γράψετε με δύο -_ι_.

Τα *λιθρίνια* σε βιβλία:
https://www.google.com/search?q=λεθ....,cf.osb&fp=e59972050e99fb66&biw=1835&bih=915


----------



## SBE (Apr 16, 2012)

Εγώ μόνο με ι το έχω δει γραμμενο και επιπλέον το χωριό μου το λένε οι ψαραδες και λεθρίνι, και το υ σε ε αν δεν κάνω λάθος δεν γίνεται, μ'άλλα λόγια η γραφή με ι δεν είναι φρέσκο ψάρι, να σπαρταράει.


----------



## nickel (Apr 16, 2012)

SBE said:


> μ' άλλα λόγια η γραφή με ι δεν είναι φρέσκο ψάρι, να σπαρταράει.


Όχι, βέβαια. Ανάμεσα στα πρώτα ευρήματα διαβάζεις από τον _Ρωμηό_ του Σουρή:

Ας λείψουν όμως, Μούσα, τα λόγια και η γκρίνια,
κι ας φάμε της Αιγίνης μπαρμπούνια και λιθρίνια.
http://books.google.gr/books?ei=Blm...MAAJ&dq="λιθρίνια"&q="λιθρίνια"#search_anchor


----------



## sarant (Apr 16, 2012)

Δυστυχώς και το ΛΚΝ το γράφει με υ, μας έκλεισε το σπίτι ο Ιερόφιλος.


----------



## pidyo (Apr 17, 2012)

Δεν θα μου περνούσε καν απ' το μυαλό να το γράψω με ύψιλον, κι ας καταλαβαίνω τους λόγους (όντως ορισμένοι το λένε λεθρίνι, παρεμπιπτόντως). Το google και το διαδίκτυο γενικώς δεν είναι ίσως το καταλληλότερο στατιστικό δείγμα για το ποια γραφή κυριαρχεί. Θυμάμαι μια συζήτηση παλιότερα στου Σαραντάκου για τη γραφή ενός άλλου ψαριού (αλτσχάιμερ 1), όπου κάποιος (ίσως κι εγώ, αλτσχάιμερ 2) είχε υποστηρίξει πως, επειδή ακριβώς πολλά από τα φαγώσιμα είδη μαρτυρούνται στο διαδίκτυο στο πλαίσιο συνταγών, γραμμένων όχι από τη θεια Μαριγούλα και τον ιχθυοπώλη της, αλλά από trendy μαγείρους, η ορθογραφία των φαγητών στο διαδίκτυο τείνει να εξευγενίζεται σε σχέση με την κοινή χρήση, όπως συνέβαινε και στα καλά βιβλία παλαιοτέρων εποχών σε σύγκριση με τη λαϊκή χρήση. Στις λαϊκές και στις ψαραγορές νομίζω πως το λιθρίνι υπερτερεί με μεγάλη διαφορά, αν δεν κυριαρχεί ολοκληρωτικά.


----------



## daeman (Apr 17, 2012)

...
*λυθρίνι*: (συνήθ. ορθ. _λιθρίνι_): το ψάρι ερυθρίνος (Pagellus erythrinus / Sparus erythrinus)

*λυθρίνι*: ερυθρόνους (_λόγ._), ερυθρόμυαλος (στα κάγκελα, στο τηγάνι), _κν._ γαύρος [συνήθ. ορθ. του καγκελόφρονα, λάβρου γαύρου: _γάβρος_] 
Μα γιατί περιμένουμε στανταρισμένη ορθογραφία για ένα ψάρι που ακόμη και στο φύλο του δυσκολεύεται να καταλήξει; 
Fish are jumping, the cotton is high...


----------



## Rogerios (Apr 17, 2012)

pidyo said:


> Δεν θα μου περνούσε καν απ' το μυαλό να το γράψω με ύψιλον, κι ας καταλαβαίνω τους λόγους (όντως ορισμένοι το λένε λεθρίνι, παρεμπιπτόντως). Το google και το διαδίκτυο γενικώς δεν είναι ίσως το καταλληλότερο στατιστικό δείγμα για το ποια γραφή κυριαρχεί. Θυμάμαι μια συζήτηση παλιότερα στου Σαραντάκου για τη γραφή ενός άλλου ψαριού (αλτσχάιμερ 1), όπου κάποιος (ίσως κι εγώ, αλτσχάιμερ 2) είχε υποστηρίξει πως, επειδή ακριβώς πολλά από τα φαγώσιμα είδη μαρτυρούνται στο διαδίκτυο στο πλαίσιο συνταγών, γραμμένων όχι από τη θεια Μαριγούλα και τον ιχθυοπώλη της, αλλά από trendy μαγείρους, η ορθογραφία των φαγητών στο διαδίκτυο τείνει να εξευγενίζεται σε σχέση με την κοινή χρήση, όπως συνέβαινε και στα καλά βιβλία παλαιοτέρων εποχών σε σύγκριση με τη λαϊκή χρήση. Στις λαϊκές και στις ψαραγορές νομίζω πως το λιθρίνι υπερτερεί με μεγάλη διαφορά, αν δεν κυριαρχεί ολοκληρωτικά.



Και δεν είναι η πεσκαντρίτσα το ψάρι αυτό;


----------



## pidyo (Apr 17, 2012)

Rogerios said:


> Και δεν είναι η πεσκαντρίτσα το ψάρι αυτό;



Αφερίμ, Ρογήρε.


----------



## daeman (Apr 17, 2012)

...
πεσκαντρίτσα, βατραχόψαρο = angler, monkfish, λεξιλογικώς.


----------



## sarant (Apr 17, 2012)

Πάλι με πρόλαβε ο Ρογήρος!


----------



## SBE (Apr 18, 2012)

Απορία: δεν μπορώ να θυμηθώ με τι μοιάζουν τα λιθρίνια, αλλά τι το ερυθρό έχουν;


----------



## nickel (Apr 18, 2012)

Χρώμα.


----------

